# ATF Facebook "Mythbuster" post turns into meme



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol. Not only about the "Myths," but more importantly the responses. Lol.

https://www.facebook.com/HQATF/photos/a.1591301604415043.1073741829.1484720555073149/1700226850189184/


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Joshua Robert -"They don't always Waco/Ruby Ridge, but when they do this chart doesn't apply...."

Kit Brogdon-" The ATF is committed to reducing violent crime & preventing criminals from acquiring firearms.**

**except when they're funneling guns to Mexican drug cartels that use them to kill Americans."

Lol this is great


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Well then WTF do they do???


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

BATF- burn all toddlers first
ATF - American Terrorist Force


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BATF is simply one more huge ass waste of tax dollars. Eliminate the BATF today.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sadly, too many people believe the BS. ATF like any part of the federal government likes to show off to get bigger budgets, raises and promotions. Fast and Furious, Waco or Ruby Ridge any one. The ATF I Is like the pet boa hanging out in you child's crib. They usually do not bother the innocent, just that they occasionally do retarded things the harm innocent citizens without warning.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh snap


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Classic.

William Whitley Nah, ATF doesn't make laws. They just bend and twist existing laws a little...
96 · December 8 at 9:54am


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For twenty years, two local ATF enforcement agents tried to bag me making contraband NFA weapons, can't get what never happened.
They were positive I was doing so just because I worked on them.
Guilt by association???
They would use plants to see if I would convert different ones to FA.
I never understood their reasoning, I never was involved in it.
They had the legal right to show up un announced at any time, which they never did.
One even told me he was "positive" I was doing them, they both have been retired for 20+ years now.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh come on folks!.the BATF keeps 'merica' safe.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> For twenty years, two local ATF enforcement agents tried to bag me making contraband NFA weapons, can't get what never happened.
> They were positive I was doing so just because I worked on them.
> Guilt by association???
> They would use plants to see if I would convert different ones to FA.
> ...


Sounds like a couple of douches.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well in Milwaukee the ATF setups sting operations. They dealt drugs weapon stolen goods. In the end they miss placed / lost all of the inventory and cash. They managed to put a fully automatic M4 on the street and a few ATF personal weapons disappeared.
Only arrest made was dismissed by DA.
Their real mission was to come into town setup and show how legal gun owners and shop were responsible for the weapons on the streets of Milwaukee. It turns out it was the ATF that was putting them on the street.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's funny as hell.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

This is great. Funny but also makes some really good points. I am happy to see many Americans typing their feelings away, knowing they are probably getting places in some black list. Let them add us to the black list! When that list becomes millions of well armed, pissed off Americans, that should wake them up.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Lol. Not only about the "Myths," but more importantly the responses. Lol.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HQATF/photos/a.1591301604415043.1073741829.1484720555073149/1700226850189184/


My version of a perfect America. No EPA, no IRS (we can go for the fair tax act), no ATF and no democraps.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't think that is a legit page. Don't they call themselves BATFE now, instead of just ATF


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> View attachment 13942


Spot on.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> View attachment 13942


 That is pretty much what they were in Milwaukee. Problem is ATF does not doing their job any more. They are nothing but a political arm that is given a goal and they make it happen. Obama and liberals want to use them against legal gun owners . Every thing they do is planned with an out come to make legal gun owners look bad.
As far as getting on any list. So what, likely been on their list for 30 years anyway. No my weapons did not sink in a boating accident.
They are safe and not going anywhere.


----------

